# Anyone tried this exhaust config...?



## The Seer (Feb 6, 2012)

When I bought my 2004 Monaro VXR back in early Feb a 2 1/4" stainless cat back system was given with the car. The quality seems good enough and it got me thinking about experimenting once again. 

It's a cat back system with two reasonable sized silencers in the centre section has is H pipe too. The rear section uses a single silencer box. 

Currently the car is using a cat back system, 2 1/2" with no silencers, cats are in too. 

I'm thinking about putting my de-cat pipes back in, but using the 2 1/4" centre section with the two silencers but having no rear silencers. Anyone given this a go? 

Thanks.


----------

